# K9 Kye



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Kye*
Oklahoma City Police Department, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Monday, August 25, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Breed:* German Shepherd
*Origin:* Belgium
*Age:* 3
*Gender:* M
*Tour:* Not available
*Cause:* Stabbed
*Incident Date:* 8/24/2014
*Weapon:* Edged weapon; Knife
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

K9 Kye succumbed to stab wounds sustained the previous day while attempting a take down on a subject who had led officers on two separate pursuits.

Officers and troopers had pursued the subject for over 30 minutes before he crashed on I-35, at the exit for Goldsby. He then fled on foot, at which point K9 Kye was released.

As Kye bit the subject, the man held onto him and stabbed him several times. Kye's handler was unable to separate them and fatally shot the subject when he refused to drop the knife.

Kye was transported to an animal hospital where he died the following day.








Condolences may be sent to:
Chief of Police Bill Citty
Oklahoma City Police Department
701 Colcord Drive
Oklahoma City, OK 73102

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1534-k9-kye#ixzz3BWe3GZ7K


----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

RIP


----------

